# Humanity and the races



## ZeCommissar (Jan 17, 2017)

So are humans one "race?". If not, then do different races have inherently different abilities? If so then what about mixed people? If not, then is race only a phenotype and mostly a social construct.

I am actually a little ignorant on human races, but I wonder how in the millennia we have existed we have roughly stayed similar, for other animals whether by selective breeding or environmental pressures evolved drastically in the time we have been here.

Some people say different races are like different dog breeds, but I say this isn't true, I mean look at a chihuahua and a great dane, you don't see many races be 6 feet tall across the board while one race is always 3 feet tall like a midget.

What really makes us "human"?


----------



## JU 199 (Jan 17, 2017)

Yeah I heard black people can jump real high and the jews can do taxes


----------



## Bassomatic (Jan 17, 2017)

We are all the same but not.
Humans (homo sapiens) survived because we are pretty adaptable, and in evolutionary speak, quickly. So the changes are suited for the areas we were/are from. 

Traits vary from person to person like dogs coat colors. The genetic differences are pretty minor, yet still have a large outward effect just by what needed to adapt for us.


----------



## DuskEngine (Jan 18, 2017)

West Africans are good at sprinting, East Africans are good at distance running, Sino-Tibetans are good at mountain climbing and whitey can hold his liquor. There's no credible evidence of any 'race-wide' difference in intellectual capacity or anything like that.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Feb 15, 2017)

White and East Asian people developed technology, mathematics, medicine, science, and everything else good in the world. Blacks still lived in mud huts until we took up the White Man's Burden and forced society on the savage. But no there's no differences we're all the same ebony and ivory in perfect harmony.


----------



## Hui (Feb 26, 2017)

I'm surprised you didn't say niggers.  Progress?


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Feb 26, 2017)

Hui said:


> I'm surprised you didn't say niggers.  Progress?



That's "nigger-American" you fascist pig.


----------



## Oglooger (Feb 26, 2017)

ZeCommissar said:


> , you don't see many races be 6 feet tall across the board while one race is always 3 feet tall like a midget.


----------



## Sailor_Jupiter (Feb 26, 2017)

We're all a beautiful rainbow of miserable failures who manage to fail in their own miserable,  thoroughly unique ways. 

I do think they're are differences, sort of like different breeds of cats.  But we all have that utterly abhorrent common humanity that makes us just awful. 2/10 next time around I wanna be a domestic cat.


----------



## feedtheoctopus (Feb 26, 2017)

No matter what they look like, no matter where they live, human beings are all garbage. All just fucking garbage. Every single one of them. Nobody's more garbage than anybody else. A trash can doesn't compare itself favorably to a dumpster full of aborted fetuses. 

I am edgy and cool now


----------



## conidia'95 (Mar 16, 2017)

I disagree we are NOT 1 race! Their are only 3 races white, asian, and black. Not to go on a tumblr tangent but to answer your question about mixed race folk. I am hispanic. I am of several races (spanish/portugese, native american, and a little bit of palestinian/arab blood) I prefer mezisto hispanic women because they have a beutiful blend of white and native american traits with the most beutiful traits from each race. so in essence one unique attribute mixed folk have is that they are attractive in a unique way in which they have the hottest traits from both races. plus mixed folk i believe have a lower rate of autism due to lots of gene choices from the various races in their genes.

but yes we are like dog breeds because mixed folk have a lower


----------



## conidia'95 (Mar 16, 2017)

i disagree their are different races. 3 to be specific ie black white and asian.

and yes they have different attributes. whites better for cool climate blacks for hot deset climate and asians for cold desert climate.

for mixed folk im mixed myself (hispanic with spanish/portugese and myan heritage)

what i like about latina women is they have the hottest traits from both races. So in essence mixed folk have the best traits of the races. Plus correct me if im wrong but mixed race people have a lower chance of autism due to a wider set of genes.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Mar 17, 2017)

conidia'95 said:


> sorry to bump again but i disagree that humans are one race their are different races. 3 to be specific ie black white and asian.
> 
> and yes they have different attributes. whites better for cool wet climate blacks for hot desert climate and asians for cold desert climate.
> 
> ...


The proper terms are Negroid, Caucasoid, and Mongoloid.


----------



## conidia'95 (Mar 17, 2017)

Jon-Kacho said:


> The proper terms are Negroid, Caucasoid, and Mongoloid.



tru i was too lazy lol


----------



## DuskEngine (Mar 17, 2017)

Jon-Kacho said:


> The proper terms are Negroid, Caucasoid, and Mongoloid.



what are slavs


----------



## ICametoLurk (Mar 17, 2017)

DuskEngine said:


> what are slavs


Non-Human.


----------



## millais (Mar 17, 2017)

DuskEngine said:


> what are slavs


Gopnikoid


----------



## DangerousGas (Mar 17, 2017)

DuskEngine said:


> what are slavs


Unintentionally hilarious, as a rule.


----------



## Save Goober (Mar 19, 2017)

@AnOminous, can you please post that hilarious old speech about how Caucasians, mongoloids and negroids are different races and shouldn't inter-marry


----------



## MMMMMM (Mar 19, 2017)

Interesting video from a while back, haven't retwatched it but I'm pretty sure it was informative on the science aspect of things.






It's really hard to discuss this topic with people, mostly because the definition of "race" keeps changing and has never been linked to the scientific understanding of race.  Some people seem to think it's just another word for skin tone, which is a bit of an oversimplification.


----------



## drain (Mar 19, 2017)

conidia'95 said:


> . Plus correct me if im wrong but mixed race people have a lower chance of autism due to a wider set of genes.



lol no, i can guarantee that



ICametoLurk said:


> Non-Human.





DangerousGas said:


> Unintentionally hilarious, as a rule.


----------



## Male Idiot (Mar 25, 2017)

There are four big according to un-SJW infested old timey science: Europeans, Africans, Asians and Australians (the aboriginals).

And all these come in all the little flavours that are further divided into subtypes. 

There are definately differences but most of these are adaptations to the environment and not something that really matters when it comes to intelligence.

The fact that whites uplifted this planet into the technological age I think is caused by superior culture, not superior genes, for the most part. If raised badly, whites can be just as dumb as the dumbest black from the ghetto.

Just look at Shia Lebarf, he is a walking proof against white supremacy.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Mar 31, 2017)

Male Idiot said:


> There are definately differences but most of these are adaptations to the environment and not something that really matters when it comes to intelligence.


Why would different groups of people who evolved completely separately for millennia have evolved different skin color, facial features, propensity to different diseases, but precisely the same intellectual capacity?



Male Idiot said:


> The fact that whites uplifted this planet into the technological age I think is caused by superior culture, not superior genes, for the most part.


Does culture just appear out of the aether? People create culture, and better people create better cultures.


----------



## Male Idiot (Mar 31, 2017)

Jon-Kacho said:


> Why would different groups of people who evolved completely separately for millennia have evolved different skin color, facial features, propensity to different diseases, but precisely the same intellectual capacity?
> 
> 
> Does culture just appear out of the aether? People create culture, and better people create better cultures.



I did not say exactly precisely the same.  


Spoiler: But whites can be stupid too and here is the proof.
















Culture also depends on geology and weather conditions I think.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Mar 31, 2017)

Male Idiot said:


> I did not say exactly precisely the same.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: But whites can be stupid too and here is the proof.



Michael Moore and Shia are probably both pretty intelligent actually, they just waste that intelligence pushing leftist garbage. And besides, I could mention Ben Carson or even Obummer as examples of intelligent Black people, that wouldn't change the fact that the average White person's IQ is significantly higher than the average Black person's IQ.


----------



## Male Idiot (Mar 31, 2017)

Jon-Kacho said:


> Michael Moore and Shia are probably both pretty intelligent actually, they just waste that intelligence pushing leftist garbage. And besides, I could mention Ben Carson or even Obummer as examples of intelligent Black people, that wouldn't change the fact that the average White person's IQ is significantly higher than the average Black person's IQ.



While I think you are hopefully optimistic in the first part, I'm just not sure about the second part's cause.

I mean yeah, it is true, whites generally have better average IQ, but I'm just not sure I can put it firmly on genes, and not the fact that the US refuses to force them to study. Is it genetics, or is it the fact that the average ghetto black's education consist of how to use a gun and how to push his pants to his ankles to show off his garish butt garments like a baboon? With such a strong environmental factor against black IQ I just don't feel sure enough to make a statement about it being gene related.


----------



## Arse Biscuit (Mar 31, 2017)

As far as genetic/evolutionary things go, low levels of civilization select for intelligence.  Areas with higher levels of civilization select for disease resistance.  On the other hand, in highly civilized areas, a person is far more likely to have been raised on an adequate diet and therefore avoids cognitive issues caused by malnutrition.

And IQ is a crappy method of measuring intelligence.  The only actual test of intelligence is whether or not you succeed or fail.  Smart is being a competent doctor or the leader of a gang or some other position where you exceed the accomplishments of the average Joe.  Karl Rove, for example, is about the smartest man in politics, and Hillary Clinton LOOKS smart, but is actually a failure.

Race really has nothing to do with it.


----------



## TowinKarz (Mar 31, 2017)

Any sufficiently large human population will produce a few "smart" people.   

One of the most persistent and frustrating fallacies that race-baiters of all stripes cling to is to assume social constructs and conditions that make it likely for those smart people to get into positions where they can exploit their smartness (access to schools, access to markets, access to investment capital, etc) don't exist.  

So, a smart person in an ethnic ghetto who never got anyone's attention with his/her brilliant ideas is written off as naturally inferior because they "wasted" their potential, while the smart person born to a privileged family like the Rockafellers where his/her genius was noticed early on and capitalized on is held up as "proof" of  their inherent genetic superiority. 

It's been refuted a million times that race has nothing really to do with the ability to be or not be smart, but class does, but there is just a certain percentage that refuse to not back that dead horse.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 31, 2017)

Lolcows often boast about their IQs despite being stupid as fuck.


----------



## Male Idiot (Mar 31, 2017)

Yeah, people really never factor in education and culture.

If two twins are separated and one gets to live with a family of scientists, the other in some third world shithole where school is a distant myth, one will be smarter than the other.

This is why the whole "Uncle Tom" thing keeps poor ol' Tyrone from ever getting smarts.


----------



## MMMMMM (Apr 1, 2017)

Jon-Kacho said:


> Why would different groups of people who evolved completely separately for millennia have evolved different skin color, facial features, propensity to different diseases, but precisely the same intellectual capacity?
> 
> 
> Does culture just appear out of the aether? People create culture, and better people create better cultures.



It's interesting how we accept without question that people from other parts of the world have as good of a sense of smell as we do, and they can taste the same range of tastes/see the same range of colours.  But intellect?  The one quality we haven't even been able to quantify?  Oh no, there's no way we could be equal.  After all, we look different.

The question about culture is a better one, but there are too many cultures that disprove this line of thinking.  Countries once famous for being barbaric and ignorant turned out to reach pinnacles no other nation had dreamt of, and paragons of civilisation have fallen into base tribalism.  Sometimes within a couple of generations.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Apr 1, 2017)

MMMMMM said:


> people from other parts of the world have as good of a sense of smell as we do,


Wrong


MMMMMM said:


> they can taste the same range of tastes


Wrong


MMMMMM said:


> see the same range of colours


Wrong


----------



## Male Idiot (Apr 1, 2017)

Huh you would think Africans got better noses, because they always had to smell the lion coming up while we europeans were safe with bows, swords, chainmail and castles.

Though the eyesight one is spot on this evolution related theory, since europeans did not suffer so much from NOT seeing the dangerous wildlife for longer.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 1, 2017)

MMMMMM said:


> It's interesting how we accept without question that people from other parts of the world have as good of a sense of smell as we do, and they can taste the same range of tastes/see the same range of colours.  But intellect?  The one quality we haven't even been able to quantify?  Oh no, there's no way we could be equal.  After all, we look different.



IQ isn't exactly a measure of "intelligence," but it is certainly an objective measurement of some specific cognitive tasks that have relevance to intelligence and are generally associated with social success.  I think it is dangerous to make assumptions based on imperfect metrics like this, but it's hard to ignore the fact that some populations, particularly Asians and Ashkenazi Jews, score markedly higher on such tests than the human norm.

The Ashkenazi Jewish results are particularly notable because it is a highly discrete genetic clade, and the results are pretty consistent and tied to much more concrete results in reality.  The number of Jewish Nobel Prize winners and the objective importance of the discoveries that led to them is pretty undeniable.  Even comparing the Nobel Prize winners to other Nobel Prize winners, the Jewish cohort is outstanding.


----------



## MMMMMM (Apr 1, 2017)

Jon-Kacho said:


> Wrong
> 
> Wrong
> 
> Wrong



Did you read these?

The first one focuses exclusively on people over the age of 75, and is a study on how different groups of people lose their existing sense of smell.  If white people are less likely to lose their sense of smell when they hit 80, that doesn't lead to the conclusion "White people have a better sense of smell", it just leads to the conclusion that they maintain this sense for longer.

The one concerning taste isn't exactly conclusive, it states that some things are inherited but not related to ethnicity, and that black kids are more likely to choose cereal with more sugar.  It's possible but you could also make the argument that this is partially cultural.  Certainly the people conducting the study aren't arriving at your conclusion.

The one about colourblindness doesn't even need to be explained.  It's about colourblindness.  You can't say "X group has a 2.4% higher chance to be colourblind, therefore X people see colour differently from Y people". 
Imagine if somebody had data that proved black people were more likely to have lost both their eyes in accidents, and concluded that because a higher percentage of black people were blind, we can make the claim they have poorer eyesight on average.  While overall that would be statistically true, it's clear that this would be a disingenuous thing to say when talking about inherent ability.



AnOminous said:


> IQ isn't exactly a measure of "intelligence," but it is certainly an objective measurement of some specific cognitive tasks that have relevance to intelligence and are generally associated with social success.  I think it is dangerous to make assumptions based on imperfect metrics like this, but it's hard to ignore the fact that some populations, particularly Asians and Ashkenazi Jews, score markedly higher on such tests than the human norm.
> 
> The Ashkenazi Jewish results are particularly notable because it is a highly discrete genetic clade, and the results are pretty consistent and tied to much more concrete results in reality.  The number of Jewish Nobel Prize winners and the objective importance of the discoveries that led to them is pretty undeniable.  Even comparing the Nobel Prize winners to other Nobel Prize winners, the Jewish cohort is outstanding.



IQ isn't a metric, by definition.  I gave up on comparing IQ scores when I discovered what the Q stands for.  The value of each IQ point changes all the time based on how well people taking the tests perform, so comparing somebody's score from 2001 to another score from 2015 is a nightmare, since even if they scored the same, you still can't say they are equal unless there's some way to adjust for IQ inflation/deflation that I'm not aware of.

That's not really relevant when discussing consistent trends like we are I suppose, but I really wish somebody would come up with something better.


----------



## Male Idiot (Apr 1, 2017)

The sugar makes sense. In Europe with more food, preference for higher sugar content was not as necessary as it was in the African plains. Makes evolutionary sense.


----------



## IAmSad (Apr 15, 2017)

Humans are just a species of animal, you know your a human when you can have child-bearing children with another human. And yes, races are like breeds of dog, while the differences between them are much less pronounced than a chihuahua compared to a great dane, that is the closest parallel.


----------



## Morose_Obesity (Apr 15, 2017)

Arabs have developed the ability to stink up the Walmart in Skokie, Il and demand discounts on akready low everyday prices. Seriously after working in a Skokie store smelling cumin sweat just pisses me off anymore.
White people build up neighborhoods, brown people devalue them.
Asians have rice dicks and like used panties.


----------



## Woodcutting bot (Apr 16, 2017)

Arse Biscuit said:


> And IQ is a crappy method of measuring intelligence



Sounds like something an idiot would say. 

While yes there are high IQ failures and low IQ winners out there, do you honestly think success and IQ aren't highly correlated?



TowinKarz said:


> So, a smart person in an ethnic ghetto who never got anyone's attention with his/her brilliant ideas is written off as naturally inferior because they "wasted" their potential, while the smart person born to a privileged family like the Rockafellers where his/her genius was noticed early on and capitalized on is held up as "proof" of  their inherent genetic superiority.



This should be common knowledge, but unfortunately it isn't. If you leave your descendants with a lot of resources, they are going to have better opportunities than people who don't. Those supposed bright bulbs in the ghetto can do nothing and whine about their situation, or they can use their greater intelligence to build a better life for themselves, and their descendants.


----------



## Arse Biscuit (Apr 16, 2017)

Woodcutting bot said:


> Sounds like something an idiot would say.
> 
> While yes there are high IQ failures and low IQ winners out there, do you honestly think success and IQ aren't highly correlated?



There is absolutely no evidence that IQ tests are a causal factor in success.

The only people that still think IQ has any meaning at all are idiots like Arthur Jensen.


----------



## TowinKarz (Apr 16, 2017)

IQ score is like Wikipedia, it can give you a rough idea where you stand, and cite some sources for further reading if you're interested, but, using it to prove anything makes you look like a blithering fool. 

High IQ is a having the blueprints for a five-star 200 room hotel. 

Intelligence is knowing not to build it in the middle of a swamp.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Apr 27, 2017)

https://analyseeconomique.files.wordpress.com/2012/12/richard-d-fuerle-erectus-walks-amongst-us.pdf


----------



## HeirenPlaya (Apr 27, 2017)

Male Idiot said:


> While I think you are hopefully optimistic in the first part, I'm just not sure about the second part's cause.
> 
> I mean yeah, it is true, whites generally have better average IQ, but I'm just not sure I can put it firmly on genes, and not the fact that the US refuses to force them to study. Is it genetics, or is it the fact that the average ghetto black's education consist of how to use a gun and how to push his pants to his ankles to show off his garish butt garments like a baboon? With such a strong environmental factor against black IQ I just don't feel sure enough to make a statement about it being gene related.



It's likely a combination of genetics and cultural factors, including both the internal culture of Blacks and the external cultures that are generally biased against us. However, that initial bias and the proclivities of the Black race may be genetic as well. Still, (and here comes that word bias again) I believe that given the right conditions, one can succeed and get over their hurdles. It is highly dubious that these conditions will realistically be met.

I also believe that there could be a genetic factor aside from mere IQ that could be the issue with the Black race, if the problem is purely genetic. For example, Indians and Filipinos have IQs similar to or even lower than Black Americans, but given the right conditions, they excel. Of course, they do not face the same level of social and financial discrimination and stigmatization that Blacks do in the world either.


----------



## Grog (Apr 27, 2017)

So most people can accept that different races have different physical traits due to having evolved in different environments, but as soon as it comes to brains evolution disappears and the inside of everyone's head is magically the same. Does this make sense to you or do you force yourself to think this because the alternative would be offensive?


----------



## ZeCommissar (Apr 28, 2017)

Kokorengo said:


> So most people can accept that different races have different physical traits due to having evolved in different environments, but as soon as it comes to brains evolution disappears and the inside of everyone's head is magically the same. Does this make sense to you or do you force yourself to think this because the alternative would be offensive?



It's because the human brain isn't even fully understood, and is one of if not the most complex organ in our body. I would believe someone saying that people living in the mountains for generations have lungs better suited to breathe in a lower oxygen environment, or that a European can handle the cold better than a African. But not that a black man can't do intellectual work because "he is naturally dumber" 

However people do have evidence of genetic bottlenecks happening in human evolutionary history, which would mean that we all are more closely genetically related than previously thought, and I doubt that there was enough time between then and now to cause any significant changes in between the races.


----------



## MMMMMM (Apr 28, 2017)

Kokorengo said:


> So most people can accept that different races have different physical traits due to having evolved in different environments, but as soon as it comes to brains evolution disappears and the inside of everyone's head is magically the same. Does this make sense to you or do you force yourself to think this because the alternative would be offensive?



Points to consider:
-Adaptations of the brain are malleable, and a human being can adapt their minds to any environment they find themselves in.  Compare this to physical adaptations, which are inherited and set in stone.

-The sheer variety of brain configurations seems to be guided more so by external factors than genetic ones.  It's far easier to to predict the life of a child based on their upbringing rather than their parents.  Mental illness and other disorders are being linked to traumatic events in childhood, and academic excellence is strongly linked to supportive education.  
Obviously genetics do play a role in this, but it seems to be that significantly more genetic mutations need to occur before noticible effects are detectable.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 28, 2017)

ZeCommissar said:


> It's because the human brain isn't even fully understood, and is one of if not the most complex organ in our body. I would believe someone saying that people living in the mountains for generations have lungs better suited to breathe in a lower oxygen environment, or that a European can handle the cold better than a African. But not that a black man can't do intellectual work because "he is naturally dumber"
> 
> However people do have evidence of genetic bottlenecks happening in human evolutionary history, which would mean that we all are more closely genetically related than previously thought, and I doubt that there was enough time between then and now to cause any significant changes in between the races.



It really doesn't even matter IMO whether there are racial differences even on important issues like IQ or whatever.  People should be judged individually on their own personal characteristics, and just ignoring that in favor of racial stereotypes is ludicrous and stupid.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Apr 28, 2017)

ICametoLurk said:


> https://analyseeconomique.files.wordpress.com/2012/12/richard-d-fuerle-erectus-walks-amongst-us.pdf





 
Good citations.


----------



## Trilby (Apr 28, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> It really doesn't even matter IMO whether there are racial differences even on important issues like IQ or whatever.  People should be judged individually on their own personal characteristics, and just ignoring that in favor of racial stereotypes is ludicrous and stupid.


It's a shame when so few like me get this.


----------



## ZeCommissar (Apr 29, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> It really doesn't even matter IMO whether there are racial differences even on important issues like IQ or whatever.  People should be judged individually on their own personal characteristics, and just ignoring that in favor of racial stereotypes is ludicrous and stupid.



Of course you are 100% correct, but people refuse to believe in things like this. Once you show the racist that blacks might have a lower IQ as a whole than whites they use it to justify anti-race mixing, segregation, hell I have seen even genocide. Sadly a lot of people just can't judge on a individual basis. WHICH brings me to my next point.....



ICametoLurk said:


> https://analyseeconomique.files.wordpress.com/2012/12/richard-d-fuerle-erectus-walks-amongst-us.pdf



Yeah that was pretty fucking stupid. He made some good points and SOME parts were a little scientifically sound but then, like every racist I have ever seen, just couldn't hold off on making biased points that have very little basis in reality.

"Mulattos resent the fact that they can never be “white,” and must accept a lower status as a “black.” They become hostile towards whites, who are the higher status group, even though they would have an even lower status if they were not partly white. Thus, whites who have mulatto children create enemies of whites, including themselves, another reason for whites to oppose miscegenation. 22 Most mixed race breeding occurs at the margins, where a white woman is undesirable to white men (overweight, ugly, old, addicted to drugs, mentally ill, low IQ, etc.) or has been rejected by a white man, resulting in a deep hatred of all white men, or the black man may be rich and/or famous (e.g., Tiger Woods, O.J. Simpson), though there are some cases where the explanation is not readily apparent (e.g., blond German model Heidi Klum)"

I know plenty of mixed race people that really don't give a damn and actually like it. Are there mixed race people that REALLY wish to be fully white or black? Yes, like there are black people that want to be white or vice versa. 

Using a mixed person that hates being mixed as a example is like showing a short person that hates being short so much they get depressedand going "THIS IS WHAT THEY ALL SUFFER FROM! THE POOR THINGS" while I see plenty of short people not give a damn (until they have to reach a tall shelf lmao) when they obviously represent only a minority fraction. 

Do people rationally think that r/hapas shows the vast majority of sane mixed race white-asian people?

Also if black men usually go after functioning, stupid, fat, and low IQ white women, wouldn't them "taking" them from whites actually be HELPING them?

But to assume that is the norm for race-mixing is just ludicrous. This isn't even a scientific statement, it is just literal stereotyping. How the hell am I supposed to take the rest seriously?

Never mind the fact he supports forcing who people get to have sex with in order to stop it.

"In the final analysis, the most valuable possession whites have is their genome."

GOD DAMN NIGGER CHADS KEEP TAKING ALL THE WHITE WIMMIN. YOUR SUCESS IS ONLY IN UR JEANS! NOT YOUR ACTUAL ACCOMPLISHMENTS AND MERITS REEEEEEEE

It's one thing to be passionate about race and race issues, it's a whole level of autistic ascension to base your whole life around it.

TL;DR that is some pretty stupid shit right there.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Apr 29, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> It really doesn't even matter IMO whether there are racial differences even on important issues like IQ or whatever.  People should be judged individually on their own personal characteristics, and just ignoring that in favor of racial stereotypes is ludicrous and stupid.


Everyone should be judged individually but it's also important to recognize racial differences so that when you see, for instance, a disproportionately low number of black people able to get into college, we don't automatically jump to the conclusion that the SAT is racist.


----------



## HeirenPlaya (Apr 29, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> It really doesn't even matter IMO whether there are racial differences even on important issues like IQ or whatever.  People should be judged individually on their own personal characteristics, and just ignoring that in favor of racial stereotypes is ludicrous and stupid.



I agree with this, but it will likely never happen because we seem to be wired to note patterns for our own protection and benefit.

Also, there are issues such as regression to the mean that might be factors in breeding.


----------



## Picklepower (Apr 29, 2017)

I don't see how anyone can treat a group fairly while also believing they are inferior. If someone believed blacks were of low intelligence, and this person was in a position to hire someone for a job, wouldn't this person be way more likely to hire a white applicant over a black one?


----------



## HeirenPlaya (Apr 29, 2017)

Picklepower said:


> I don't see how anyone can treat a group fairly while also believing they are inferior. If someone believed blacks were of low intelligence, and this person was in a position to hire someone for a job, wouldn't this person be way more likely to hire a white applicant over a black one?



Yup, but there is no such thing as fairness or equality. Never has been, never will be.

The argument also remains that if Blacks were capable, it wouldn't matter if nons hired us or not; we'd simply separate and build our own, so long as the enemy races didn't impede upon our rhetorical progress (but even then, without the means of protection, who is to stop them?).



Jon-Kacho said:


> Michael Moore and Shia are probably both pretty intelligent actually, they just waste that intelligence pushing leftist garbage. And besides, I could mention Ben Carson or even Obummer as examples of intelligent Black people, that wouldn't change the fact that the average White person's IQ is significantly higher than the average Black person's IQ.



I agree with this. Most Black conservatives that I have seen do not seem to be intelligent theorists or proper leaders of the Black community either, but mere puppets that follow what "massa" has to say looking for brownie points. They get them because the white conservative is eager to find a few good niggers to say "see, they vote Republican, why don;t yyooooouuu!"


----------



## Picklepower (Apr 29, 2017)

I do accept that people self separate on racial and ideological lines most of the time, it is natural. At the same time there are people I call diplomats who do cross the line and befriend others, and that is good too.


----------



## Kundalini Mystic (Apr 29, 2017)

Humans are NOT one race, race matters and race is not some myth or construct. All of the Gentile Races are unique and different, they cannot and should not be compared. In reality there are 3 races: Black, White and Asian. Race-Mixing is detrimental in many ways and is not advised. Non-reproductive relationships are not an excuse for race-mixing.

 Judaism is an enthicity and religion. There are diseases only found in Jewish People, you can look up "Jewish Diseases". 

If you are a mix of races, you already know the problems from reproductive sex between races. They never turn out quite right. Any number of defects result, and obesity is higher among white/Asian mixtures than in pure whites or pure Asians. The closer they are to split down the middle, the worse it is. They are confused--they don't know whether to go white or black, or white or Asian, or black or Asian. If all three are mixed, they are confused with all of the above. 

Muhammad Ali was also against race-mixing: 




It's obvious the Mass Media (which is controlled by Jewish People btw) and numerous sources are promoting race-mixing heavily. 

This is a post about race mixing as well: http://pastebin.com/tGMEhbhf


----------



## MMMMMM (Apr 29, 2017)

Kundalini Mystic said:


> In reality there are 3 races: Black, White and Asian


This pasta again


----------



## Picklepower (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## ZeCommissar (May 1, 2017)

Kundalini Mystic said:


> In reality there are 3 races: Black, White and Asian.



LOL



Kundalini Mystic said:


> Non-reproductive relationships are not an excuse for race-mixing."



???????? Elaborate, because that doesn't make sense.




Kundalini Mystic said:


> Judaism is an enthicity and religion. There are diseases only found in Jewish People, you can look up "Jewish Diseases".



 Yeah, and do you know what gives offspring a LOWER chance of getting a race-based disease? RACE-MIXING.



Kundalini Mystic said:


> "If you are a mix of races, you already know the problems from reproductive sex between races. They never turn out quite right."


 ????????? What? That is bullshit.


So if I showed you mixed-race people that aren't confused/don't really care about what they identify as, are you just going to go "exceptions don't disprove the rule?" Also using Muhammad Ali, who was part of a BLACK SUPREMACIST/NATIONALIST group as a video example of someone against race-mixing is pretty exceptional.



Kundalini Mystic said:


> It's obvious the Mass Media (which is controlled by Jewish People btw) and numerous sources are promoting race-mixing heavily.



Do you know what would happen if you posted a interracial couple in the media before the late 70s and the 80s hell even the 90s? You would get lynched. Just because it is more acceptable now with it being shown everywhere doesn't mean that some secret scary Jew is trying to make Tyrone take your white wimmin away.



Kundalini Mystic said:


> This is a post about race mixing as well: http://pastebin.com/tGMEhbhf



Do you guys even read this shit? Or do you see two things you agree with and go "yep...seems pretty good to me!"

Problems with that link: They used a study from the early 1900s that collected data from the late 1800s. Do I really need to explain why using racial data from the 1800s would be heavily biased? 

\

"Nevertheless, most mixed-race adolescents are at low risk." This is also another citation they linked to. It literally says in it's conclusion that they don't know what causes the stress in mixed-race adolescents, just that it MIGHT be because they are mixed.

Here's another one.

Genes Are Destroyed With Admixture/Racial Mixing
Nonindigenous species can bring about a form of extinction of native flora and fauna by hybridization and introgression either through purposeful introduction by humans or through habitat modification, bringing previously isolated species into contact. These phenomena can be especially problematic for rare species coming into contact with more abundant ones. Increased use of molecular techniques focuses attention on the extent of this underappreciated problem that is not always apparent from morphological observations alone. Some degree of gene flow is a normal, evolutionarily constructive process, and all constellations of genes and genotypes cannot be preserved. However, hybridization with or without introgression may, nevertheless, threaten a rare species’ existence
Races are not different species.

And then there's this.

"As an example, a White mother of mixed-race child would have more genetically in common with a random White person on the street than with her own child."

There is no citation for this, besides the fact that mixed-race people have harder time finding bone-marrow donors since bone-marrow requires a CLOSE MATCH. I don't see how the same flesh and blood you gave your genetics to has less in common than you than a random stranger with the same race. Seems legit

None of these prove how race-mixing is "wrong" or "unnatural". There are plenty of studies that show the opposite. Oh wait, you wouldn't read them because the jooz must have funded it.


----------



## ICametoLurk (May 1, 2017)

Ok, who created and is using the @Kundalini Mystic account?


----------



## Sunflower Overseer (May 1, 2017)

The guy just got some random pasta from 4chan and threw here:
2/10 would attempt to find which it was but I am too lazy.


----------



## Randall Fragg (May 7, 2017)

I think the real question is, which European races are the best.
I'd say that the Germanic and Anglo-Saxon races are currently the best, although the Mediterraneans are pretty chill. Poles are dipshits, but honest dipshits. The Nordic races used to be cool but now just suck ass, and the Albanians are just scum. Of course, the worst race would have to be the Russians. Their only achievement is being the European nation that had to be dragged kicking and screaming into the future by some asshole. The people are drunk, stupid, and hairy, their language uses retarded backwards letters, and they have a cultural tolerance for totalitarianism because they have a fundamentally alien culture incompatible with western values. Basically, they're whiter Arabs.
TL;DR: Fuck the Russians.


----------



## ZeCommissar (May 9, 2017)

Randall Fragg said:


> TL;DR: Fuck the Russians.



I agree, this is the LAST time they kill me on CS:GO!


----------

